# Topics > Applications > AI in commerce >  Internet of Things in retail, connected store, IBM Research, Yorktown Heights, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - IBM Research

IBM Watson Internet of Things

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 23, 2017




> In retail, every so often there is a moment when possibility becomes reality. When “what if?” becomes “what’s next.” With the Internet of Things, that moment is now. Watson IoT is delivering a technology platform that helps retailers provide in-store experiences that transcend physical boundaries. A “Connected store”, powered by Watson, has the ability to enrich the customer experience in new ways. And a “Connected Store” not only provides a seamless experience for its customers, it also empowers retailers to achieve unprecedented operational performance across a portfolio of stores. Because Watson IoT understands, reasons, and learns, it enables store employees to see what truly matters most. For example, managers can get a more complete picture of what’s happening in the store, helping them recognize customer needs and make necessary adjustments on the spot. With Watson IoT, retailers can create an environment that intuitively understands the needs of every customer and employee, delivering a shopping experience that is more convenient and personalized than ever before.

----------

